# So what's happening to me???



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

So I get my single speed and Iove it, it's well documented on this part of the forum, but now I find myself almost feeling contempt about my geared full sus bike!

I tried using a 1x9 setup on it to try and make it almost as fun as the SS, but all I get is the usual gear problems, skipping, chainline, snapped chains, etc etc. 

The bike's an pristine 2003 Intense Tracer, I've had Tracers for years, and found this better than new sample a few weeks ago, but I've only ridden the damn thing for about 3 miles since I built it 2 weeks ago, I just can't get on with it after the SS! Tried taking it out tonight after having a cracking ride on the SSer this morning, got 20 yards up the road, and the chain snapped after the drivetrain groaned all the way, I felt like throwing it back down the road!

I can't bring myself to ride it over the SS any of the time! So what do I do? Do I turn my back on my geared bike, do I sell it and try and forget it, what happens when my friends want to go on a play ride? Do I just do these rides on my HT like the good old days?

Come on guys help me out here, I think I'm feeling guilty about finding something I actually enjoy far more than I ever enjoyed any of my sussers!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Grin and accept it. You have been assimilated.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

*It certainly feels that way!*

Non of my riding buddies are on SS, and I kind of think they think I'm a freak!  LOL

My Dekerf is going back over to BC next week for some modifications, I'm thinking about having an EBB and SS dropouts fitted, and having the cable stops removed!


----------



## bykedork (Sep 10, 2005)

i have both a geared and a single-speed mountain bike, but find myself on the single much more often. there's something great about just getting on and pedaling, maybe using the brakes every once in a while. plus, the single-speed drvivetrain is quiet and very reliable, no chain slap. it's so flat here in houston, i also ride single on the road about 98% of the time.


----------



## max-a-mill (Apr 14, 2004)

i agree with you about crappy shfting and gears genrally sucking compared to the flawless execution of the singlespeed drvetrain BUT after over a year of exclusively riding rigid singlspeeds i am having a BLAST on my new heckler...

getting it up the hills is painful (singlspeeding certainly helped my climbing) but MAN DAMN; after over a year of being careful descending just flat out pinning it on the downs and looking for rocks to use as launchramps is SOOO FREAKIN FUN!

i think everyone here who is thinking about selling there fullies just needs to take some time off, enjoy the purity of the single, and then take the fully to the gnarliest trail you know. i know i did and i don't think my singlespeed will start collecting dust anytime soon, but neither will my full-squish...

bikes are fun! and luckily in my area there are trails that are fun for all kinds of bikes.

maybe i can get a sticker saying "my other bike is a singlespeed" for my squishie so i don't loose my street cred...


----------



## lanceh (Aug 15, 2005)

max-a-mill said:


> maybe i can get a sticker saying "my other bike is a singlespeed" for my squishie so i don't loose my street cred...


could get that on a small license plate and hang it from the seat rails. what cereal offerd those plates back in the day, KIX?


----------



## tvrbob86 (Aug 5, 2005)

lanceh said:


> could get that on a small license plate and hang it from the seat rails. what cereal offered those plates back in the day, KIX?


----------



## Molasses (Aug 12, 2004)

*Been there done that!*

Yo J!

Hey I love, love, love, love my SS. Simplicity and a better workout for the little time I can find to ride. I find the more "unpredicable" a ride might be- unknow trail, new group riders, etc... I grab the Tracer- it will deliver and will hardly ever be overkill. Solo rides- SS 75% of the time. I have a thudbuster now that I keep in the trunk if my back needs a break but usually keep the rigid post in.

If you have the means I'd personally keep both... Hey before the frame gets diced up did you ever think about a WI eccentric rear hub? I have the traditional disc hubs from WI and they are strong performers... just a thought.

Cheers


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Just J said:


> So I get my single speed and Iove it, it's well documented on this part of the forum, but now I find myself almost feeling contempt about my geared full sus bike!
> 
> I tried using a 1x9 setup on it to try and make it almost as fun as the SS, but all I get is the usual gear problems, skipping, chainline, snapped chains, etc etc.
> 
> ...


 What you are feeling is entirely normal.

There is no reason to worry.

Just relax.

You can ride a singlespeed bike anywhere and everywhere.

Sell the sussers asap. You will never need them again. 

In a few months time you will be ripping the legs off your friends on the climbs.

Enjoy it.. 

R.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*Congratulations!!!*

You, my friend, have achieved Phase 5. Let us know when you reach Phase 8. There's usually a group ride around that time.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Aw, man, I'm only a four. Now I feel like I have no street cred.:cryin: 

Oooh, wait! I'm going to paint a frame of mine pink soon! That's level 8! Does that mean I get jumped up that far instantly? Sweet! I'm not old enough to dring though. Can I skip that part and still get to be an eight?


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

I figure i'm at 7c...the old Zen rider. 


R.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Molasses said:


> Yo J!
> 
> Hey I love, love, love, love my SS. Simplicity and a better workout for the little time I can find to ride. I find the more "unpredicable" a ride might be- unknow trail, new group riders, etc... I grab the Tracer- it will deliver and will hardly ever be overkill. Solo rides- SS 75% of the time. I have a thudbuster now that I keep in the trunk if my back needs a break but usually keep the rigid post in.
> 
> ...


Hey!

No I've never seen that hub, I can't find any details on it either, is there anywhere you can point me on the net please?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

obionespeedonly said:


> You, my friend, have achieved Phase 5. Let us know when you reach Phase 8. There's usually a group ride around that time.


LOL classic!

I think I'm stuck at phase 7 now, hopefully long may it last!


----------



## cdad_martinez (Nov 14, 2004)

*One of Us! One of Us!*

Join usssss.........join ussssss.......join the dark side....


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

cdad_martinez said:


> Join usssss.........join ussssss.......join the dark side....












Too late!

Padme Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Most of us face this dilema once in a while, I was assimilated about 2 years ago.

I'm to the point of selling this bike for 2 reasons, not being used and need funds to pay for my son's new roadie.


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

Be one with the one speed, you've been bit by the bug...donate the geared bike, you'll feel wrong selling it as it is worthless to you now, taking money for it won't even seem right!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

miSSionary said:


> Be one with the one speed, you've been bit by the bug...donate the geared bike, you'll feel wrong selling it as it is worthless to you now, taking money for it won't even seem right!!


LOL hmm I'll have to think about that one, it's definitely going though, as soon as my Dekerf comes back home to me!


----------



## miSSionary (Jun 29, 2005)

Just J said:


> LOL hmm I'll have to think about that one, it's definitely going though, as soon as my Dekerf comes back home to me!


NICE...Battle won!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

Just J said:


> SNIPThe bike's an pristine 2003 Intense Tracer, I've had Tracers for years, and found this better than new sample a few weeks ago, but I've only ridden the damn thing for about 3 miles since I built it 2 weeks ago, I just can't get on with it after the SS! Tried taking it out tonight after having a cracking ride on the SSer this morning, got 20 yards up the road, and the chain snapped after the drivetrain groaned all the way, I felt like throwing it back down the road!SNIP


Disclaimer: I ride SS about 85% of the time at the moment. I loathe derailleur type gear systems.

That said, if you only got 20 yds before the chain snapped, maybe the bike wasn't so pristine afterall. Or possibly the person who assembled did a shitty job.

I mean, really, gimme a break! Tons of people ride around with derailleurs and gears and most of them are able to ride more than 20 yds at a go.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Just J said:


> So I get my single speed and Iove it, it's well documented on this part of the forum, but now I find myself almost feeling contempt about my geared full sus bike!
> 
> I tried using a 1x9 setup on it to try and make it almost as fun as the SS, but all I get is the usual gear problems, skipping, chainline, snapped chains, etc etc.
> 
> ...


A day late and a dollar short. The cool kids have already moved on to the 29'er forum. If you want to get a warm fuzzy about dissing other types of bikes that's the place to be.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

Rivet said:


> A day late and a dollar short. The cool kids have already moved on to the 29'er forum. If you want to get a warm fuzzy about dissing other types of bikes that's the place to be.


LOL....I love how I can always count on you!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Rivet said:


> A day late and a dollar short. The cool kids have already moved on to the 29'er forum. If you want to get a warm fuzzy about dissing other types of bikes that's the place to be.


Sorry I'm not into "dissing" anyone or any type of bike, I was simply asking whether what I was going through was normal for a SSer, I don't give a toss what other people are riding as long as I'm enjoying it...


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

FoShizzle said:


> LOL....I love how I can always count on you!


Hehehehe, I'm nothing if not consistent.


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

obionespeedonly said:


> You, my friend, have achieved Phase 5. Let us know when you reach Phase 8. There's usually a group ride around that time.


I'm somewhere b/w 7 and 8.

I still have a geared bike, although I recently pulled the 175mm cranks off to try them on my SS. So that bike is out of commision until I figure out my crank situation. It is weird to think of a Ti IF as a 'parts bike' but that is what it seems to have become.

As for the pink frame and orange socks.... How 'bout a shark and pink tassles?










And as for beer in the waterbottle, I usually have Crown Royal in a flask. Thanks to Joseph Ahearne


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

chuffer said:


> Disclaimer: I ride SS about 85% of the time at the moment. I loathe derailleur type gear systems.
> 
> That said, if you only got 20 yds before the chain snapped, maybe the bike wasn't so pristine afterall. Or possibly the person who assembled did a shitty job.
> 
> I mean, really, gimme a break! Tons of people ride around with derailleurs and gears and most of them are able to ride more than 20 yds at a go.


Yeah fair point, maybe the 2005 XTR drivetrain that I took off my Uzzi VPX wasn't so great, probably more to do with the setup though, I was just outlining the kind of thing that annoys me about a geared bike that's all. It's weird though for about the past 18 months I haven't had a ride on a geared bike without some sort of drivetrain issues, going through 2 XO rear mechs, 2 cassettes and numerous chains. I think that's what made me take the initial SS plunge.

Incidentally the Tracer was bought as a pristine frame only, not a full bike...

Don't get me wrong I have nothing against geared bikes, or any bikes for that matter, whatever the ride, it's usually a fun ride at the end of the day, but right now, for me I'm enjoying SS so much it's made me totally re-evaluate my riding and bikes...


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

Rainman said:


> I figure i'm at 7c...the old Zen rider.
> R.


I thought I was a 7, until *this* happened.

:madmax: Fight Club in full effect.
So guess I'm now an "Angry 8".

Bike Mojo...those tassels rock!! It reminds me of Ford over at TrailHead Cycles in San Jose, CA.


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*Oh, man, wow, just came to this thought...*

If you ride SS, just about anything else goes along with it.

.....and having just realized this,

Does this mean that "Riding a SS" counts as a "Gateway Drug"?


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

Just J said:


> Yeah fair point, maybe the 2005 XTR drivetrain that I took off my Uzzi VPX wasn't so great, probably more to do with the setup though, I was just outlining the kind of thing that annoys me about a geared bike that's all. It's weird though for about the past 18 months I haven't had a ride on a geared bike without some sort of drivetrain issues, going through 2 XO rear mechs, 2 cassettes and numerous chains. I think that's what made me take the initial SS plunge.
> 
> Incidentally the Tracer was bought as a pristine frame only, not a full bike...
> 
> Don't get me wrong I have nothing against geared bikes, or any bikes for that matter, whatever the ride, it's usually a fun ride at the end of the day, but right now, for me I'm enjoying SS so much it's made me totally re-evaluate my riding and bikes...


it's all good, as long as you are enjoying it. i still would prolly hang on to the tracer, though. btw, for the past month all i've ridden is road (geared) and BMX (the ultimate SS experience IMO). :skep:


----------



## BikeMojo (Jan 6, 2005)

*one of my favorite biking shots....*



obionespeedonly said:


> Bike Mojo...those tassels rock!! It reminds me of Ford over at TrailHead Cycles in San Jose, CA.


Here's another shot of me doing my damndest to not case a double. I can't do doubles.










This was at 2004 NORBA #1Waco Tx. I didn't take it too seriously.

The best part of the weekend was riding past Zap Espinoza in the team area. Can you believe that he had the Thatchers to look at me like *I* was weird. What a freak.


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

*BTDT; Just one thing*



Just J said:


> Non of my riding buddies are on SS, and I kind of think they think I'm a freak!  LOL
> 
> My Dekerf is going back over to BC next week for some modifications, I'm thinking about having an EBB and SS dropouts fitted, and having the cable stops removed!


Either go EBB "or" horizontal dropouts :nono: ; I would go EBB. OTOH the  ENO eccentric hub  is a good call if you don't want to do surgery.

1G1G, Brad


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

aka brad said:


> Either go EBB "or" horizontal dropouts :nono: ; I would go EBB. OTOH the  ENO eccentric hub  is a good call if you don't want to do surgery.
> 
> 1G1G, Brad


Thanks Brad, but it looks as if the EBB is not a retrofit option, so I may keep the standard drop outs, it works great with the Rohloff tensioner, so I may keep it that way and get a designated SS at some point. I'll go look at the ENO...


----------



## Molasses (Aug 12, 2004)

Yo J-
Here is the address of the eccentric rear hub...

http://www.whiteind.com/ENO_Products/eric_disc.html


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Molasses said:


> Yo J-
> Here is the address of the eccentric rear hub...
> 
> http://www.whiteind.com/ENO_Products/eric_disc.html


Thanks Mo'! It looks pretty cool, I wonder what the engagement is like compared to some King's though?


----------



## Molasses (Aug 12, 2004)

WI stuff is regarded as some of the best, most reliable stuff for SS available. The Hubs I have are as smooth as butter and the engagement from the freewheel is as close to instant as you will ever get. I've seen the ECC on the trail once and it was used with an extremely powerful SS rider- no issues and nothing but praise from him. WI cranks are amazing asw well- especially when paired with a PW BB!


----------

